# What car(s) would you get with 100K?



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

'95 Euro M5 = $25,000
'03 Mitsubishi Evo = $28,000
'95 Porsche 993 C2 = $47,000

I'll trade the EVO when the 3.5L 1 series comes out.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

$40k - 2003 330i SP
$25k - 2004 Mazda 6 wagon
$25k - 1999 E36 M3 modified for track use
$10k - extra wheels & tires for BMWs
-----
$100k


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

PhilH said:


> $40k - 2003 330i SP
> $25k - 2004 Mazda 6 wagon
> $25k - 1999 E36 M3 modified for track use
> $10k - extra wheels & tires for BMWs
> ...


 Well that would be one high-mileage E36 M3. Stock average mileage '99s are going for more than $25K.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

TD said:


> Well that would be one high-mileage E36 M3. Stock average mileage '99s are going for more than $25K.


I started at $30k for the M3, but that only left me $5k for a couple sets of wheels (and in fantasyland, I'd like to be able to splurge on wheels). I guess I could live with a $28k '98-'99 M3 and $7k for wheels & tires.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

*harumph.*



TD said:


> Well that would be one high-mileage E36 M3. Stock average mileage '99s are going for more than $25K.


(1) i'd get a $75k 993tt and a $24k turbo forester.

or:

(2) a $60k 1995 M3 LTW with a full racing compression motor (11.5:1? 13:1?) and a $23k WRX wagon; extra $$$ set aside to rebuild the M3 motor all of the time.

or:

(3) a $55k z06, a $21k honda civic hybrid & a $25k used S2000.

#1 is most likely at the moment.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

For Me:
2003 E39 M5 - ~$75,000.00 (My local dealer just happens to have ONE left)

For my Wife:
2003 Beetle Conv. - ~$25,000.00

-OR-

2004 E46 M3
2003 E46 330i ZHP
With the small balance, I would buy some upgrades.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm lucky -- I don't need/want a convertible or SUV/VAN or a super-high performance vehicle. I'd be happy with a new MB E320 -- $55,000 and a new 330I -- $37,500. I suppose I could spend the remaining $7500 on a used Miata.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

wrwicky said:


> My 03 330i ZHP - $38k (only $35K now probably)
> New Subaru Forrester for the Missus (it's what she wants
> 
> 
> ...


I can relate to that.

I'd get a used Porsche, in the neighborhood of $40,000 or so. (Don't have time to cruise the auto sites at the moment).

Then, I'd get a Subaru Outback wagon for my g/f. Another $25K, I think.

I'd probably have someone build me a custom bike costing somewhere in the neighborhood of $30,000. (Believe it or not, SHE wants me to trade in my sportsbike and get a more comfortable bike). :thumbup:

Then I'd upgrade my '98 Yamaha Waverunner to something faster and cleaner-burning with the newer modern 4-stroke technology with the rest of the money.

(One can't have too many "toys" in my opinion).

:angel:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmmm-- i'm always changing my mind-- sometimes I lean towards newer cars-- other times I can't get much past 1992.
1970-73 Porsche 911- I just love the look of the classic 911. Would want a 1970+ model for the longer wheelbase and galvanizing. 10k
W124 300TE (90-92 vintage)-- for my practical, indestructable car. THe last well-built Mercedes--I also love the design of these cars. Yeah- I know I should be hard-code and go the "TD"-- but I just cna't stomach diesels. 10k
1995 BMW euro M5--25k (guessing a little on the price-- this might be way too low) -- for my sport sedan
Porsche Boxster-- The newest/best I can get for 35k-- for my weekend toy--love the look/sound/handling.
SOme e46--maybe a 328i--or my current 325i- I do think they make a really good overall balanced, good-looking, every day car. Let's say I can get that w/ the remaining 20k. 

Sometimes, when I'm in the mood for a newer fleet, I think about this instead:
2003 530i sport--35k--a great overall car.
2003 Boxster --43k
2003 Mini Cooper S--22k--


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Reviving this thread...

gf/wifey: Acura TL $35k
weekend: Mazdaspeed Miata $27k
daily driver: BMW M1 hatch (God willing) up to $38k


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

seems like trucks aren't big with this crowd.. :dunno: 

chevy silverado: 35k
lotus elise: 40k
M3/4: 25k


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

jeff330i said:


> seems like trucks aren't big with this crowd.. :dunno:
> 
> chevy silverado: 35k
> lotus elise: 40k
> M3/4: 25k


Not really a huge need for a truck in my area if you aren't hauling lotsa stuff, given our climate.

BTW, to add to my list, if the BMW 1/2 hatch never comes to the US, I'd probably consider a MINI Cooper S, Acura RSX Type-S, and Mazda3s hatch as well. For my daily driver I'd want a sporty, small, good gas mileage hatch. I'd consider a VW R32 or even an Audi TT coupe, except I'm scared of their reliability (and yes, I know MINI reliability isn't fantastic).


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

swchang said:


> Not really a huge need for a truck in my area if you aren't hauling lotsa stuff, given our climate.
> 
> BTW, to add to my list, if the BMW 1/2 hatch never comes to the US, I'd probably consider a MINI Cooper S, Acura RSX Type-S, and Mazda3s hatch as well. For my daily driver I'd want a sporty, small, good gas mileage hatch. I'd consider a VW R32 or even an Audi TT coupe, except I'm scared of their reliability (and yes, I know MINI reliability isn't fantastic).


i kinda figured this thread was fantasy, so i'm not going for practicality. There's just something about a silverado that makes me get all warm and fuzzy, weird cuz no other truck does it.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

jeff330i said:


> i kinda figured this thread was fantasy, so i'm not going for practicality. There's just something about a silverado that makes me get all warm and fuzzy, weird cuz no other truck does it.


I guess this thread was intended as fantasy, but that's what I pretty much plan on having about 10-15 years down the line. (Probably very few people would fantasize about having a stable of those three cars... )


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

A fully restored matching numbers 1965-67 Shelby Mustang.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

$100k

Downpayment on an Enzo.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

M-B E55....whatever's left I'd stick in an account to pay the speeding tickets.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

2005 BMW 325i 5MT, ZSP, xenons. 33k

That's the one car I would be dead set on getting. (I'm 15...)


After that, who knows? 100K is a shatload of money. 

Alex


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

mbr129 said:


> Suppose you could trade in your fleet of cars (or just car) for 100k tax-free that can be used only to buy cars. You will have to pay for yearly taxes, repairs, insurance, maintainance, gas, etc out of you own income. If you like you current car(s) you can re-purchase them at current market value.


With the rules in mind:

Rouge Engineering's E46 touring M3 transplant $48,000

Clean e34 M5 Touring, federalized approx $40,000

Porche 914 from Automobile Atlanta $5,500 (nice one at retail)

Electro Automotive Volts Porche Kit $9,000

Battery Pack for the Porche $2,000

That leaves me with $5,000 for pre-purchase work on the M5T or the 914. 
The 914 would be our everyday commute car. Would also be a fun auto-x car, if I dare tow it behind the M5 Touring.

The two tourings would be our weekend cars. The e46 touring would also double as our summer commute car.

If this was real, we'd end up with an X3 instead of one of the tourings. The X3 costs a lot less to run than a very rare M car. It might also tow the 914. An X5 3.0 would still be in budget and it would easily tow the Porche to races. The problem is deciding which touring to forgo.... Damn you practicality rule!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

jeff330i said:


> seems like trucks aren't big with this crowd.. :dunno:


We used to have Dodge Ram 2500. Sold it after we sold the horses.

Driving a Silverado around Atlanta wouldn't be fun at all. Parking it would be even less.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> This is something I sure as hell *wouldn't* spend my $100,000 on. :yikes:


I had no idea they were that much. And I thought the Touareg was overpriced at $50K.


----------



## rader (Sep 20, 2004)

89 Chevy celebrity $350
86 Doge Omni $200
81 VW fox $400
84 Mazda b2000 pickup $300
90 Dodge Spirit Convertible $500
72 Ford Pinto $400
90 Geo Metro $425
83 Porsche 924 (supercar of the stable!) $800
80 Ford Mustang Turbo $600
92 Chrysler Turbo minivan $600
90 Ford Escort $200
82 Chevy Sprint Turbo $500
86 Ford Festiva $200
86 Yugo GV $700
76 Camaro Z28 $1000
80 VW Rabbit Pickup $800
84 Mazda RX7 $700

Is that 100k yet?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

:flame: 

I can't beleive for 100K most of you can only come up with plebian cars. :tsk: 

A 993, if properly PPI'ed (meaning, no carbon build up, wiring harness recall done, etc), is no more expensive to maintain than a pre 03 E46 M3 (no free full maintenance).

Or how about a 996 GT3 (there is no markup, the ones who charge for one are :smokin: some good sh*t)? Plenty of people track them hard, and all you need is regular oil change and pads and rotors (which wear well). My heavier 996 Turbo with 11 track days still has plenty of pads and rotors and tires left, and don't have the retarded window seal problem, potentiometer problem, broken DBW pedal, drive shaft problem, leaky guide bolt problem, etc that my E46 M3 had).

E36 M3? come on.  Unless it's a full blown Evo conversion to the glorious 321HP with aluminum door skin, hood, and trunk. I certainly wouldn't spend the $$ on the fake American one with bored out 328 engine, and I owned two before. :dunno: 

A nice 993tt and a nice E30 M3 Evo for example, would be $$ well spend. :thumbup: 

BTW, 993 and 996 Turbo's are cheaper to insure for this single 31 year old dude with expensive ZIP code than an E46 M3. In case you guys want to use that argument.

My point is, if you can afford the E46 M3 upkeep, you can most certainly afford ones for the 993 and 996tt/gt3. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Can we raise the limit to $155k ? I'd love to have an Aston Martin DB9 :angel:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Stuka said:


> :flame:
> 
> I can't beleive for 100K most of you can only come up with plebian cars. :tsk:
> 
> ...


What if some of us want more than one car? :dunno:


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

Haha, I was just talking about exactly the same thing with my roomates yesterday, weird. 

2005 BMW 645Ci Coupe, pretty much fully loaded = $80,000
Hate me all you want, but I really like the 6 series  and just use the rest of the money for fuel and stuff

or

BMW X5 3.0d with automatic transmission 52,000 Euro
BMW 325Ci for 34,000 Euro
Which equals about 100 grand I think

Either of these options would make me the happiest man ever, damn...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> 1-MINI S
> 2-Elise
> 3-X3
> 
> ...


make that:

MINI S
Elise
325iT


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

atyclb said:


> make that:
> 
> MINI S
> Elise
> 325iT


i was wondering.

X3? :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

pdz said:


> i was wondering.
> 
> X3? :thumbdwn:


That was before I had actually seen or heard any real X3 information


----------



## Jamman (Dec 23, 2002)

*gotta get back in time...*

In perfect world, I would buy a 1984 Delorean with the Flux Capacitor Option...I hear they only made 1.

In reality, '04 M3 Vert and an X3.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

M3 CSL or a Alpina B3S Touring...:thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Didn't you say your E46 M3 got you around the track faster than your turbo? :stickpoke


Yes, because E46 M3 is sooo easy to drive it practically drives itself. It makes D students think that they are actually A students, because the car is very forgiving, and allows the D student to go way faster than he probably should. :tsk:

The issue is my own lack of talent, not the car. Turbo will eat other cars at the track for breakfast.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Yes, because E46 M3 is sooo easy to drive it practically drives itself. It makes D students think that they are actually A students, because the car is very forgiving, and allows the D student to go way faster than he probably should. :tsk:
> 
> The issue is my own lack of talent, not the car. Turbo will eat other cars at the track for breakfast.


yup. the Turbo embarassses exotic cars at the track.

(it's be my choice, in the GT2 form, if i were plunking down the money tomorrow although i might wait to see how the 997 body style shakes out as it might have nicer fender flares)


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

pdz said:


> yup. the Turbo embarassses exotic cars at the track.
> 
> (it's be my choice, in the GT2 form, if i were plunking down the money tomorrow although i might wait to see how the 997 body style shakes out as it might have nicer fender flares)


You mean, like this?

Driver Own4d by GT2

:bustingup


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Can we raise the limit to $155k ? I'd love to have an Aston Martin DB9 :angel:


:stupid: 

In reality, '05 M3 and '05 S4 :thumbup:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Stuka said:


> You mean, like this?
> 
> Driver Own4d by GT2
> 
> :bustingup


did you happen to notice that you were @ 997 posts?

:thumbup:

it's a sign from the heavens.

(and no, i cannot imagine doing that to a GT2, honestly)


----------



## BoyScout (Mar 20, 2004)

Street Car: 2005 BMW M3 Coupe ~$50,000
Track Car: Saker SVS GTA ~$50,000


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

hey this looks fun 


I'd pay off my new truck and I'd buy a new M3 coupe. Not much left ofter, so I'd use the rest on mods to the car and truck.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> hey this looks fun
> 
> I'd pay off my new truck and I'd buy a new M3 coupe. Not much left ofter, so I'd use the rest on mods to the car and truck.


You owe ~$50,000 on your truck? :yikes: Looks like you really screwed yourself on that one!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> You owe ~$50,000 on your truck? :yikes: Looks like you really screwed yourself on that one!


 30


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> 30


~$50,000 for M3 + $30,000 to payoff Ford = ~$80,000

The remaining $20,000 seems like more than pocket change to me.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I was figuring about 60k for the M3 I want. The other 10k would be easily used up in mods


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> I was figuring about 60k for the M3 I want. The other 10k would be easily used up in mods


Ok... so you'll pay $60,000 for the M3 I can get for $50,000.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

yes


----------



## Justindo (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm late to the game, but I'll play.

New 2005 BMW M3 SMG (Imola Red on Black) ($55,000)
New 2004 Chevrolet Tahoe Z-71 (White on Gray) ($30,000)
Used 2002 Nissan Maxima SE Automatic (White on Black) ($15,000)

Prices are approximate (give or take a little), but all could be had for under $100,000.


----------

